# HR24 from Directv discounted for long time customer



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just received a nice new HR24 from Directv I ordered the other day and got a nice discount on it as well ($99.00). 

Contrary to what I've read here you can get a guaranteed HR24 from them, and at a decent price to boot.

This is my second one actually, as I ordered from Solid Signal as well, but at full price so I guess I averaged a halfway decent deal on two.

They told me as a loyal customer ('95) I'm entitled to one per year, discounted, and also an H24 for free if I so choose. (which I didn't)


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

slapshot1959 said:


> Just received a nice new HR24 from Directv I ordered the other day and got a nice discount on it as well ($99.00).
> 
> Contrary to what I've read here you can get a guaranteed HR24 from them, and at a decent price to boot.
> 
> ...


DirecTV guaranteed you an HR24 and shipped it to you?

That's a new one. Enjoy. 

Mike


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> DirecTV guaranteed you an HR24 and shipped it to you?
> 
> That's a new one. Enjoy.
> 
> Mike


Yup.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It's possible that the CSR guaranteed it for you, even though they can't do that and then you happened to get one anyway.

The CSR might have guaranteed one to the next caller too, and they received something different (and are at this moment complaining somewhere on another forum).


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

I also paid $99 for my HD DVR, but my current "status" is listed as "since 2006". When you call these CSR's, sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> It's possible that the CSR guaranteed it for you, even though they can't do that and then you happened to get one anyway.
> 
> The CSR might have guaranteed one to the next caller too, and they received something different (and are at this moment complaining somewhere on another forum).


That was my thought as well...

It would be nice if true... but I'm skeptical... 

~Alan


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

slapshot1959 said:


> Just received a nice new HR24 from Directv I ordered the other day and got a nice discount on it as well ($99.00).
> 
> Contrary to what I've read here you can get a guaranteed HR24 from them, and at a decent price to boot.
> 
> ...


Did you already have "Connected Home" activated on your account.

Maybe with that activated, HR24 ships by default.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dave29 said:


> Did you already have "Connected Home" activated on your account.
> 
> Maybe with that activated, HR24 ships by default.


When I was talking to a DirecTV CSR the other day, he said that when MRV is activated on your account, they either send you an HR24/H24, or send you a receiver with a DECA included.

Of course, this is a CSR we're talking about, so take it with a grain of salt...

~Alan


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> When I was talking to a DirecTV CSR the other day, he said that when MRV is activated on your account, they either send you an HR24/H24, or send you a receiver with a DECA included.
> 
> Of course, this is a CSR we're talking about, so take it with a grain of salt...
> 
> ~Alan


I ordered a $99 DVR online the day after I had the whole home DVR installed & I got an HR21-100-R. I had already told the CSR I spoke with that I would refuse it if it weren't an HR24 so no biggie to send it back. I didn't open the box to verify if they included a DECA.


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

Customer since July 1994. I called Wednesday to have MRV added to my account, and told them I wanted to use my existing ethernet network. Now it's important to note, I always talk nice to these folks no matter what I am really thinking. First CSR said it couldn't be done and besides my account didn't show I ever was in the beta program. I tried to explain that yes it can be done and how. I was escalated to tech support only to be told the same thing. I asked her if she would at least try the steps as I read them to her. She was willing, and MRV is now working using my existing network.

Feeling like I was on a roll, I tried to score a couple of HR24s, but was politely told to pound sand. I ordered two from Beach Audio, shipped next day with scheduled delivery on Monday.

So, being a longtime customer doesn't work in everyone's favor!


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

HDJulie said:


> I ordered a $99 DVR online the day after I had the whole home DVR installed & I got an HR21-100-R. I had already told the CSR I spoke with that I would refuse it if it weren't an HR24 so no biggie to send it back. I didn't open the box to verify if they included a DECA.


Just curious - if you call in, to get an HR24, and the CSR says that you'll be getting one, and something else shows up - can anyone just send it back, with a note that they've made a mistake? If a technician shows up to install it, and it's not what you want, can you say "no thanks, that's not what I ordered"?

If not, what can you do?


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

ronsanjim said:


> I also paid $99 for my HD DVR, but my current "status" is listed as "since 2006". When you call these CSR's, sometimes you get lucky.


You got "lucky" with a CSR ? I never have but sometimes they have nice voices :hurah:


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Did you already have "Connected Home" activated on your account.
> 
> Maybe with that activated, HR24 ships by default.


I do not have that activated on my account.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

mikemyers said:


> Just curious - if you call in, to get an HR24, and the CSR says that you'll be getting one, and something else shows up - can anyone just send it back, with a note that they've made a mistake? If a technician shows up to install it, and it's not what you want, can you say "no thanks, that's not what I ordered"?
> 
> If not, what can you do?


The retention CSR who placed my DECA order said they would replace my HR20 with a HR24. The day the installer came we had a freak April snowstorm and he could not get on the roof and I had to reschedule. He had the HR24 with him. I asked for the same technician for the reschedule three days later. They sent a different tech who did not have a HR24. He called the shop and told them I was promised one. He finished the install, ran back to the shop, and brought a HR24 back about 40 minutes later.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Just to be clear, DirecTV CSR's have absolutely no way at all to order you a certain model of a reciever. If the CSR told you were getting a HR24 he was either misinformed or most likely lying to get you off the phone (which is wrong). As luck would turn out you got a HR24 and that is great.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Did you already have "Connected Home" activated on your account.
> 
> Maybe with that activated, HR24 ships by default.


It didn't for me.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

mikemyers said:


> Just curious - if you call in, to get an HR24, and the CSR says that you'll be getting one, and something else shows up - can anyone just send it back, with a note that they've made a mistake? If a technician shows up to install it, and it's not what you want, can you say "no thanks, that's not what I ordered"?
> 
> If not, what can you do?


As far as I know, you can always refuse a shipment with no penalty. I'd seen someone else here mention refusing the shipped item if it wasn't an HR24 so I knew it was possible. However, before I ordered I called & spoke with a CSR for a good while about the situation. Both of us knew she could not specify nor guarantee what model would ship but both of us also thought the odds were good for an HR24 since I had just had the MRV service installed. I was upfront that I wanted an HR24 only & she noted my account that I would send anything else back & order online elsewhere. It didn't seem to be a big deal. When I got an HR21 from D* I called back to have them note my account that it was being returned. Now, of course, I have to see how long it takes for the refund to show up on my credit card.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

If you want an HR24, and you want it from DIRECTV, your best bet is to have them include the installation. It seems that installers are almost completely switched over the HR24's now. That's no guarantee, but I think your chances will be greatly improved.


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> If you want an HR24, and you want it from DIRECTV, your best bet is to have them include the installation. It seems that installers are almost completely switched over the HR24's now. That's no guarantee, but I think your chances will be greatly improved.


Milwaukee area tech told me he hasn't even seen one until he seen mine. Said the shop has a bunch of HR22 and HR23 in stock.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

hilmar2k said:


> If you want an HR24, and you want it from DIRECTV, your best bet is to have them include the installation. It seems that installers are almost completely switched over the HR24's now. That's no guarantee, but I think your chances will be greatly improved.


Out here in the sticks, a local installer said that they do not have HR-24s but they do have H24s.
Of course, they didn't even get any DECA modules until last Wednesday.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

ronkuba said:


> Milwaukee area tech told me he hasn't even seen one until he seen mine. Said the shop has a bunch of HR22 and HR23 in stock.





rsblaski said:


> Out here in the sticks, a local installer said that they do not have HR-24s but they do have H24s.
> Of course, they didn't even get any DECA modules until last Wednesday.


Apparently this isn't as much of a guarantee if you live in the sticks. :lol:

Funny, I thought I lived in the sticks....apparently not. 

Either way, I said is was more likely, not a gurantee.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

A guy on another AV forum got the same deal. Pretty cool (he has been with them 11 yrs and is out of contract).


----------



## CHAS 3613 (Mar 15, 2010)

I called Directv last week about getting a reciever upgrade, and I was told they could not guarantee I would get a HR 24 so I asked about a credit. I got a credit of 150.00 upon activation of HR 24 and they sold me a AM 21 for half price. I bought the HR 24 from Overstock 154.00


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

CHAS 3613 said:


> I called Directv last week about getting a reciever upgrade, and I was told they could not guarantee I would get a HR 24 so I asked about a credit. I got a credit of 150.00 upon activation of HR 24 and they sold me a AM 21 for half price. I bought the HR 24 from Overstock 154.00


Good luck actually getting that 150.00 credit.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

CHAS 3613 said:


> I called Directv last week about getting a reciever upgrade, and I was told they could not guarantee I would get a HR 24 so I asked about a credit. I got a credit of 150.00 upon activation of HR 24 and they sold me a AM 21 for half price. I bought the HR 24 from Overstock 154.00





DishCSR said:


> Good luck actually getting that 150.00 credit.


Ditto!

DirecTV has told me that they can no longer offer discounts/credits on receivers acquired from other retailers...

~Alan


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

DishCSR said:


> Good luck actually getting that 150.00 credit.


typical from a Dish CSR...

Though $150 credit is a bit much from a regular CSR.. if it was a supervisor or retention agent though, I could definitely believe that.


----------



## CHAS 3613 (Mar 15, 2010)

I must be lucky!


----------



## Spano1 (May 24, 2010)

Was told by customer retention that I could purchase two HR24's through solidsignal and when I activated them a credit for $199 would be posted to my account for each activation. Receivers arrive tuesday - will keep you posted.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

xmetalx said:


> typical from a Dish CSR...


He's a FORMER Dish CSR... current DirecTV subscriber. 



xmetalx said:


> Though $150 credit is a bit much from a regular CSR.. if it was a supervisor or retention agent though, I could definitely believe that.





Spano1 said:


> Was told by customer retention that I could purchase two HR24's through solidsignal and when I activated them a credit for $199 would be posted to my account for each activation. Receivers arrive tuesday - will keep you posted.


Therein lies the rub.... I don't call Customer Retention since I have no intention of leaving... 

~Alan


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> He's a FORMER Dish CSR... current DirecTV subscriber.
> 
> Therein lies the rub.... I don't call Customer Retention since I have no intention of leaving...
> 
> ~Alan


I think I got them when I called to deactivate an owned receiver the other day. I said "deactivate receiver" at the voice prompt. They answered thanking me for being a subscriber since Nov and thanked me for being the most important part of D*, the customer, when we were getting off the phone.

Oops. Didn't mean to bother them


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

matt1124 said:


> I think I got them when I called to deactivate an owned receiver the other day. I said "deactivate receiver" at the voice prompt. They answered thanking me for being a subscriber since Nov and thanked me for being the most important part of D*, the customer, when we were getting off the phone.
> 
> Oops. Didn't mean to bother them


LOL!! I called and deactivated a receiver with DirecTV recently... using the same words you said... but I don't think I ended up at Customer Retention...

....at least they didn't mention being CR anyway.... 

~Alan


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have one being delivered this week for free


----------



## Spano1 (May 24, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> He's a FORMER Dish CSR... current DirecTV subscriber.
> 
> Therein lies the rub.... I don't call Customer Retention since I have no intention of leaving...
> 
> ~Alan


I had no intention of leaving - just wanted to talk to the department who actually care about solving our needs and keeping us happy. Not sure what I would do if they called my bluff but it hasn't happened yet.....


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Spano1 said:


> Was told by customer retention that I could purchase two HR24's through solidsignal and when I activated them a credit for $199 would be posted to my account for each activation. Receivers arrive tuesday - will keep you posted.


I've read that somewhere else too.

I wonder if there is anyone here who can verify this.

Mike


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I would like to know if this works also. My HR20-100 (with external hard drive) is getting buggier every day. The 500 GB hard drive in the HR24 would probably be all I would need.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Mine got delivered yesterday and install is on Saturday with zero cost can't wait to get the MRV up and running


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve Robertson said:


> Mine got delivered yesterday and install is on Saturday with zero cost can't wait to get the MRV up and running


You will Love the HR24-500 Steve!!! GO NOLES!!!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

richierich said:


> You will Love the HR24-500 Steve!!! GO NOLES!!!


Great to hear have you noticed any difference in PQ with the box?

Yes go Noles and just think CFB starts 14 weeks from Thursday


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is a difference in the calibration but no real difference in picture quality that couldn't be gotten through tweaking the TV.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve Robertson said:


> Great to hear have you noticed any difference in PQ with the box?


There is no difference in PQ between any of the models in the HR line...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks guys I thought that was the case however some are posting a difference in pq.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, I called DIRECTV and flashed my credit card. Didn’t help! They would not send me the HR24-500. Been with DIRECTV since 2003. I guess I haven’t been a customer long enough. My 2 year contract is up, and I told the CSR I was willing to pay cold hard cash. Why the F wouldn’t they jump on the opportunity to renew my contract for another two years? So silly. :nono2: I guess it’s overstock.com time.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Well, I called DIRECTV and flashed my credit card. Didn't help! They would not send me the HR24-500. Been with DIRECTV since 2003. I guess I haven't been a customer long enough. My 2 year contract is up, and I told the CSR I was willing to pay cold hard cash. Why the F wouldn't they jump on the opportunity to renew my contract for another two years? So silly. :nono2: I guess it's overstock.com time.


CB and get a supervisor on the phone that is what I did and it is amazing what they can do when they want to


----------



## bmac (Mar 6, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> Ditto!
> 
> DirecTV has told me that they can no longer offer discounts/credits on receivers acquired from other retailers...
> 
> ~Alan


i recd a 150 credit before i bought my hr 24 and h24 and recd a confirmation email of the credit before i got off the phone last tuesday. They still give them


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

When ordering my upgrade today I was told as I was going with the whole home deal and MVR that they would be sending 2 HR-24's with the tech. Supposedly at least here in Denver 24's are being used for all whole home upgrade orders. Anyway he's supposed to show up with one as a replacement/addition for my buggy HR-22 and the other as a new add to my account. Supposedly when I've got everything watched off the old HR-22 DRV they said call and they will send a box for that. 

I warned both CSR's after they swore I would receive HR24's that if the tech shows with anything else he's sent away till he comes back with the right ones. They both said that would be fine and I'd be completely in my right to do so. One went so far as to warn me not to let them install something else and sign for it as then I'd be stuck. There's a note for the Tech to call a day ahead of time so hopefully I can confirm before he even arrives.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

bratboy said:


> When ordering my upgrade today I was told as I was going with the whole home deal and MVR that they would be sending 2 HR-24's with the tech. Supposedly at least here in Denver 24's are being used for all whole home upgrade orders. Anyway he's supposed to show up with one as a replacement/addition for my buggy HR-22 and the other as a new add to my account. Supposedly when I've got everything watched off the old HR-22 DRV they said call and they will send a box for that.
> 
> I warned both CSR's after they swore I would receive HR24's that if the tech shows with anything else he's sent away till he comes back with the right ones. They both said that would be fine and I'd be completely in my right to do so. One went so far as to warn me not to let them install something else and sign for it as then I'd be stuck. There's a note for the Tech to call a day ahead of time so hopefully I can confirm before he even arrives.


Of course the CSRs will say that. They are not the ones that will get screwed out of their time and money by making these BS promises.

Once again customer askes for something, CSRs make promises they can't deliver and the the tech gets screwed. Nice.


----------



## badgerdave (Dec 15, 2006)

I had DTV show up yesterday and do the SWiM/DECA upgrade for the Whole Home DVR upgrade. I told the CSR that I wanted an additional DVR and that I would reject anything other than the HR24. Long story short, they did the upgrade for $99 (waived the $49 install fee) and gave me the DVR for $99--which did turn out to be a HR24. The also showed up with a SWiM 16 like I asked.

The fun part is that the CSR didn't seem to know that you can use the legacy ports to run the older equipment, so they replaced my standard def TIVO with an R-16 (which is fine with me because the R16 doesn't need a phone line to download program guide data--a problem in my workout room) and they replaced my old non dvr HD receiver with a H24 for free. The H24 is a slick little box than allows me to access the DVRs as well, pretty cool all in all. One of my better experiences with DTV techs.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

badgerdave said:


> The fun part is that the CSR didn't seem to know that you can use the legacy ports to run the older equipment, so they replaced my standard def TIVO with an R-16 (which is fine with me because the R16 doesn't need a phone line to download program guide data--a problem in my workout room) and they replaced my old non dvr HD receiver with a H24 for free.


Just an FYI, the DirecTV installer training says that they are NOT to use the legacy ports on a SWiM8/16 but to replace any non SWiM compatible STB's with ones that are.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

badgerdave said:


> The fun part is that the CSR didn't seem to know that you can use the legacy ports to run the older equipment, so they replaced my standard def TIVO with an R-16 (which is fine with me because the R16 doesn't need a phone line to download program guide data--a problem in my workout room)


Not that it matters any more, but the TiVo does not need a phone line to download program guide data. I've had mine unplugged from the phone line for years, and other than the annoying dial out message, it works fine.

To steer my post back to being on-topic, I'll be telling a CSR the exact same thing you did in a couple of months... 

~Alan


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

So, did the topic starter actually get the promised HR24?


----------



## badgerdave (Dec 15, 2006)

RAD said:


> Just an FYI, the DirecTV installer training says that they are NOT to use the legacy ports on a SWiM8/16 but to replace any non SWiM compatible STB's with ones that are.


I worked will for me! I love the newer receivers


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Well so far both csr's I dealt with assured me 'd get 24's. Then gave me local installers office number. Called them directly to confirm it and explained about being told to not letting installer use anything else. Was told perfectly understandable if tech shows with wrong boxes that I refuse and made notes for the tech make sure brought the right units.

Ive learned long ago to not let them install the wrong thing but signing for it expecting it to be fixed later. Once you sign then your stuck with what they did install.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> So, did the topic starter actually get the promised HR24?


From post #1...

_"Just received a nice new HR24 from Directv I ordered the other day and got a nice discount on it as well ($99.00)." _​
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2467599#post2467599 

Mike


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

^^^
Yes.
Thank you.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Well I'll post a followup once my install is done. What one csr told me I'm only getting billed for install. If it holds true I will end up with 2 hr24's & temporarily a 22 for the installation fee plus getting 3 months of $15 off my bill and then $10 off for 9 more months. The discount ends up more than paying the extra box and MVR fees so I'm happy. Now when the tech shows the bill may be different but will wait and see.


----------



## fikuserectus (Aug 19, 2006)

I ordered a new Directv HR24 and was told that model is the only model available at this time. So I wouldn't say it was guaranteed, but if the HR24 is the only model in stock right now you will get one.


----------



## Spano1 (May 24, 2010)

Spano1 said:


> Was told by customer retention that I could purchase two HR24's through solidsignal and when I activated them a credit for $199 would be posted to my account for each activation. Receivers arrive tuesday - will keep you posted.


UPDATE: I ordered my receivers from eCost since they were cheaper and figured DTV wouldn't care or know the difference where I ordered from. They arrived and have been installed for approx 2 weeks and I love them. When I called to activate I inquired about the credit that was promised - was told the notes were on my account but that this was forwarded on to a supervisor that would credit or contact me with anything further. I gave it a week and called them back when no credit posted. Was told it was sent to a supervisor and to give it another week. Today I called customer retention and refused to get off the phone until the credit was posted to my account since I fronted the money at DTV's suggestion and still had nothing to show for it. The first question from the Retention service person was her supervisor wanted to know why I ordered from Solid Signal and not from DTV directly. Then stated that they couldn't credit me the $$ since I didn't order from them directly. I clearly stated my case and explained that this was a suggestion of DTV and that I would take this to the highest level if credits were not issued.... 5 minutes later they were issued and 10 minutes later they showed up on my account (see pic). If anyone wants to know more detail please feel free to DM me. (sorry for the simple and brief language)


----------



## HateDtVrtnow (Jul 24, 2010)

i was supposed to get an upgrade to an hr24 and wholehome. 
the tech showed up after 2nd rescheduled appointment with a 
standard receiver (not even HD) i told him to leave and am waiting 
on sat company to let me know what they are going to do..


----------

